
A Graser Breakthrough at Los Alamos (1986) [pdf] - Cieplak
https://larouchepub.com/eiw/public/1986/eirv13n43-19861031/eirv13n43-19861031_022-a_graser_breakthrough_at_los_ala.pdf
======
vajrabum
It's worth noting that 'paper' is from Lydon Larouche's 'Executive
Intelligence Review'. Not what I would consider a reliable source even in 1986
the same year he was arrested for credit card fraud. He was subsequently
convicted in 1988.

As to the content a gamma ray laser is a fun idea but if there were any of
them in "as little as three years" and if they had applications then those
have remained secret for quite some time. Every public indication is that
there aren't any. See here for a discussion:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-
ray_laser](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gamma-ray_laser)

------
mannykannot
The "breakthrough" appears to be the separation of mercury "isomers" (that
should be isotopes?) Nothing much seems to have come from it.

------
lanboyo
Whelp, lets get some of that Star Wars funding...

